# Need advice on sick pine tree



## AllenH (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in Northern MA. Some of the end branches of the silver pine tree in my yard have turned from green to yellow/orange. There're small dark brown spots visible on these discolored leaves. This discoloration has scattered all over the tree.

Any help in diagnosing the disease and the fix is much appreciated.

Allen


----------



## treeseer (Sep 19, 2009)

pics needed; easy to post here.


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 20, 2009)

Treeseer is right, pictures would REALLY help. There are numerous causes for yellowing of pines. If the needles are stunted (not the right length) then it could be diplodia tip blight. Full lenght needles w/brown spots could be dothistroma. The list goes on...


----------



## allenborder (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like a Pine Borer. If you can get to the top and cut it off it
will be fine. Keep hacking it off until you find good wood and not a
borer's tunnel. Get rid of the pest don't leave it around. I don't know
all that much about them, I worked a few years on a landscaping crew and
we had to deal with some of them.


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 15, 2009)

allenborder said:


> Sounds like a Pine Borer. If you can get to the top and cut it off it
> will be fine. Keep hacking it off until you find good wood and not a
> borer's tunnel. Get rid of the pest don't leave it around. I don't know
> all that much about them, I worked a few years on a landscaping crew and
> we had to deal with some of them.



:monkey:


----------

